# Got Pulled over today by a MA State Police Sergeant



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

OK so I am driving to work on Route 24 North
I get past exit 17 and I see the "Rolling Pothole crew" and then I see the nice Big Bright White sign that reads something to this affect "Due to construction you are permitted to drive in the breakdown lane as both left lanes are closed" or something to that affect.

Basically I read "Permitted" and "Breakdown" and so There I go along with several other motorists who read the sign. 

Now we are passing the construction site and I see a MSP Cruiser in front of me lights going (older one. no LED'S) anyhow.
The Sergeant throws his car in park and literally jumps out of his cruiser looking pretty damned pissed he yells at me to go around him and pull over. he yells at the guy behind him to pull over and the guy behind him.. so he pulls all three of us over.
I say wonderful. I did nothing wrong so I will get my wallet out and take out my registration. 
So he goes to the third car. then comes to the second car then gets to my car and he says

"Oh I talked to the other two motorists and apparently there is a sign that permits you to drive in the breakdown lane during construction so I will give you a reprieve this time"

Are you kidding me ? ! ? A reprieve? Was there somewhere in the MSP handbook that 
says you cannot admit to a mistake.
I was really hoping he would have apologized for not realizing he made a mistake.....
I am sorry guys. But I was pretty irate at this Sergeant for making it look like I was the bad guy and that he will give me a "Reprieve" this time.

I just have one question. Does Masshighway give you guys a heads up that there is this new "driving in the breakdown lane" rule ? 

I just want to make sure. cuz I really did feel like he was talking down to me and made me feel like I was the one making the mistake and I feel he should have apologized to me for taking up my time. I was there for approx 15 minutes while he was watching traffic/talking to the other motorists etc....

Questions, Comments ? 


Rant mode off...... 

:-({|= :-({|= :-({|=


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't take it too personally. Not all troopers are that bad. Only the ones whose boots and campaign hats are on too tight.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Comment: GET A GRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Sarge31 said:


> Comment: GET A GRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get a Grip.

was it you who pulled me over this morning?

DOH ! !

or are u sticking up for him. Either way I feel like I was 
Guilty until proven innocent in this case and he was wrong and should have 
A - Apologized to me and
B - Admitted his mistake.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I get yelled at by police all the time! Dont sweat it!:kiss: In one ear out the other:wiltedro:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

When they had those "Windshield Replacement" stickers for the inspection stickers, I would once in awhile stop someone who had their windshield replaced. Once I realized that, I always apologized for taking up the person's time, and let them go immediately. Your sergeant should have done the same.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Good Call delta.
an apology would have made my day. instead it left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> When they had those "Windshield Replacement" stickers for the inspection stickers, I would once in awhile stop someone who had their windshield replaced. Once I realized that, I always apologized for taking up the person's time, and let them go immediately. Your sergeant should have done the same.


Agreed, that's how I handle it.

Just the same? No big deal. Deal with it.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with GMACK he should have issued an apology.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Not that I have any authority on it, but if it was me; I'd be angry for the rest of the drive and then forget about it. He could have given you a ticket and made you fight it in traffic court, etc. Time (and maybe) money wasted. He was probably pissed cause he thought someone was gonna slam into him. I'd be happy with just a tongue lashing from any police officer when, there is a possibility of anything more.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

GMACK,
You got a legit gripe..It could have gone done better..Spur of the moment things sometimes end up being less than positive for both sides of the coin. The Sarge may have been wrong and he probably knows it..Does he care? Who knows...If not, he's in the minority. Most pros would give a damn, at least to themselves and that can be worse than admitting it to someone at the time. You know you weren't in the wrong and thats important. Every guy who works the street, wherever that is, knows there has been times that they wish they could have handled things differently..It's the nature of the beast. I imagine the fifteen minutes of your time wasted would have proably been thirty minutes if he stopped to apologize to everyone he stopped so look at this way..At least you saved another fifteen minutes.... Just roll with it and remember the dudes in those cars you build up are human too. Shit happens. 

If he was to step up here and claim he didn't care either way, I would say he's an ass..If he's a pro, he would probably say otherwise because a pro would admit it.


----------



## nevrehc (Mar 24, 2006)

He could spend the time saying he was sorry. Sorry for not knowing why you were driving in the BDL at him with his lights on. Sorry for not keeping you longer with a citation. Sorry for not keeping you longer to investigate and fully detail the results of said investigation. Sorry for trying to get you out of the BDL before you and he ended up like Tpr. Ellen Engelhard after somebody failed to recognize a stopped cruiser with it's lights on in the BDL. 

You like to take pics of cruisers, go to the rear of SP Middleboro and photo all the rear end collisions from people slamming into Tpr's in the BDL. You might begin to understand the danger and frustration. 

And no it was not me, I would have cited you for failure to keep back from an emergency vehicle. lol.

Just maybe he was in a hurry and recognized the danger you were all in and has decided to mail you a citation. Check the mail, hope you notified the registry of an address change. :grin:


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Just another thought: 
Did you (and the two others) wait to move over until the last moment like people do with those blinking arrow signs? I could see why he'd be angry if you did, i'm sure you three cars weren't the only driving the BDL. I wasn't there so I'm not blaming anyone just inquiring.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

GMACK,

I would have just said...sorry...I effed-up...not in so many words, of course. That is based upon your reporting of events...I believe you because I think (based on your posts) that you are on-the-level.

There are always those who believe the "trooper is always right". Well, in my experience they are not always right. Like every other police job...there are those who cannot admit their mistakes...the situation is not frequent...but it happens. Too, things are different as you go further west.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

TypeX said:


> I'd be happy with just a tongue lashing from any police officer when, there is a possibility of anything more.


It's not our job to lecture people, or to yell at them. When you start taking things personal, it makes for a long 8 hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

bbelichick said:


> Just the same? No big deal. Deal with it.


In the grand scheme of things, I agree it's not a big deal. Everyone is entitled to a bad day, Lord knows I've had my share of them.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> In the grand scheme of things, I agree it's not a big deal. Everyone is entitled to a bad day, Lord knows I've had my share of them.


Exactly. Chalk it up to a bad day and move on. When you start making a federal case of it, you look like a whiner.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Everyone here gets frustrated with motorists that drive through a set-up or the ones that are vehicularly-challenged when they approach those arrow boards and cones.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

SinePari said:


> Everyone here gets frustrated with motorists that drive through a set-up or the ones that are vehicularly-challenged when they approach those arrow boards and cones.


but that is not the case at all here folks.. and I think you are the ones makeing a big deal of it.

Honestly I feel that he should have been paying attention to his surroundings.

he obviously drove past the signs at one point in order to get past me and the other guys behind me. and as part two of this.

Is MA Highway notifying the MSP of the new rule of allowing motorists to drive *legally *
in the BDL as I and the other drivers had done ?

And let's not get into the Ellen Engelhard situation because this has absolutly nothing to do with this situation. There were two giant signs ""PERMITTING" motorists to drive in the BDL. and for that perhaps we should be directing our complaints to the MA HIGHWAY Then if they are the folks not notifying the MSP of this new change.

Cuz to be perfectly honest with you I have NEVER EVER seen the MA HIGHWAY allow Motorists to Drive Legally in the BDL and if the trooper feels threatened with that then perhaps he she shoudld contact MA Highway and not pull over innocent drivers .......


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

TypeX said:


> Just another thought:
> Did you (and the two others) wait to move over until the last moment like people do with those blinking arrow signs? I could see why he'd be angry if you did, i'm sure you three cars weren't the only driving the BDL. I wasn't there so I'm not blaming anyone just inquiring.


well due to the fact that the Blinking arrows were in the FAR left hand lanes this was not the case. I was in the FAR right lane cuz I knew they were doing this all week (yes I drove in the BDL - Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday then Thursday was when I got pulled over)

So I went from FAR right hand lane right into the BDL. and another clarification.

the tropper was in the FAR right hand lane and then he moved over into the BDL with his lights on. he was not always in the BDL in front of me. he was in the lane next to me.
just for clariffication. and as soon as I saw him I slowed down and was about to go into the next lane cuz I was unsure of his intentions...... thats when he jumped out of the cruiser and yelled and screamed and then told me I would get a "Reprieve" this time.

man this still makes me mad. ha ha ha... oh well... I really do wish he had said something like oh I am sorry I didn't realize that the sign said you folks could ride in the BDL. go on ahead have a good day. Instead I looked like the bad guy and said "Thanks Officer" as he walked away.......................


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would have reminded the Sarge to pay attention to detail, issue him a gig, then peel out and leave. :85565:


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

I am with coppah, although I am sure that would have went over well! haha


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> I am with coppah, although I am sure that would have went over well! haha


ha ha and then there is that.............. 
yeah he woulda loved that.....

I would'nt have gotten far. my car stops at 106 and his car goes 140

therefore he woulda gotten me :-$


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I think we should rename this thread: *"GMACK - the Scofflaw..."* :mrgreen:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

http://kramerslide.ytmnd.com/

ha ha ha at Kozmo... u da man.....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

They are getting better around Boston, Worcester and Springfield but maybe just put up those portable-sized message boards in the medians all around the state and let the SP barracks in that area control them, not Mass Highway.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Iv'e gotten tongue lashings by troopers when I have been pulled over on the way to work a few times. Speeding, 8 to 10 over the posted speed limit. To get a lecture for that, personally I have got better things to do with my time on the job, but to each his own. I give it right back to them. If your on the job, have fun with it and see if you can fuck with them. It's not the end of the world, some people just take this job way to serious. To quote a trooper when my mother was pulled over on 290, Mom: Sir, I'm sorry, I didn't think I was speeding. My son is a police officer for...... Trooper: " I don't give a shit who or what your son is ". Good thing she wasn't given anything in writing because if she was I would have tracked down that trooper and called him out in front of his whole barracks:BM: . Not to pick on the state, but I would do the same thing to any law enforcement officer. Just no reason to say that to an old woman.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

you should have gave him a model of his cruiser


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Southside said:


> you should have gave him a model of his cruiser


LMAO :L::L::L::L:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That's alright, we got them on every PD, small or big, state or local.


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

:l: :l: :l: :l: :l: :l: :l: :l:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

MARINECOP said:


> To quote a trooper when my mother was pulled over on 290, Mom: Sir, I'm sorry, I didn't think I was speeding. My son is a police officer for...... Trooper: " I don't give a shit who or what your son is ". Just no reason to say that to an old woman.


Your 100% correct, absolutely zero reason for this. Its makes all police look bad, not to mention unprofessional.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

_Trooper: " I don't give a shit who or what your son is ". Just no reason to say that to an old woman.[/QUOTE]_

I have to agree. There was no excuse for that. There is a thing called* Professionalism*," regardless of what agency you work for, mine included.

I wasn't going to chime in on this one but after reading this thread mentioned above...

A couple of years ago I was the passenger in a car driven by a friend of mine who is on the job in Brockton. We got stopped by a trooper on 128 just after we left AAA Police Supply in Dedham. (We got stopped because the trooper said my buddy had some type of "Impeeded Operation.") When the trooper walked up to the driver's door and asked for the usual stuff, my buddy told him that we were both off duty officers and that he was armed. The trooper could have cared less that: 1.) My buddy had a gun on him and, 2.) We were both police officers. He still took my buddy's license and registration and went back to his patrol car. He never asked to see our police identification and his attitude certainly wasn't very polite. And no, we didn't get a ticket. He never explained what the "impeded operation" was. He just handed the license and registration back and walked away without saying anything. Not very professional in my opinion.

Personnally, I'm not making this a slam on troopers, I'm just saying that* ALL* officers/troopers should treat the public with a little respect until the public gives them a reason not to. Just my opinion after 17 years on the streets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> A couple of years ago I was the passenger in a car driven by a friend of mine who is on the job in Brockton. We got stopped by a trooper on 128 just after we left AAA Police Supply in Dedham. (We got stopped because the trooper said my buddy had some type of "Impeeded Operation.") When the trooper walked up to the driver's door and asked for the usual stuff, my buddy told him that we were both off duty officers and that he was armed. The trooper could have cared less that: 1.) My buddy had a gun on him and, 2.) We were both police officers. He still took my buddy's license and registration and went back to his patrol car. He never asked to see our police identification and his attitude certainly wasn't very polite. And no, we didn't get a ticket. He never explained what the "impeded operation" was. He just handed the license and registration back and walked away without saying anything. Not very professional in my opinion.


Bad day or not, there is NO excuse for treating fellow cops like that.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Too many people are out to get us, cops need to look after each other even if it is just a little profesional courtesy on the side of the road.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SPINMASS said:


> Too many people are out to get us, cops need to look after each other even if it is just a little profesional courtesy on the side of the road.


Absolutely agree. But this goes for "regular" citizens too, unless they prove otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

I do not condone any unprofessional conduct and make no excuses for it. But, courtesy goes both ways. There are many MV stops (due to some bad driving) where the off duty PO treats me like some $6 an hour security guard holding open a door for him. The badge is flipped open with no hello or any recognition that we are in the same brotherhood. We all know badges are easy to buy, so when I ask for the PD ID, the POs attitude grows. This is not always the case, but if you want courtesy, you have to give it too.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> when I ask for the PD ID, the POs attitude grows.


That could be interpreted either way if you were to slip on your capitalization. :yes:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> I do not condone any unprofessional conduct and make no excuses for it. But, courtesy goes both ways. There are many MV stops (due to some bad driving) where the off duty PO treats me like some $6 an hour security guard holding open a door for him. The badge is flipped open with no hello or any recognition that we are in the same brotherhood. We all know badges are easy to buy, so when I ask for the PD ID, the POs attitude grows. This is not always the case, but if you want courtesy, you have to give it too.


I totally agree with you, that's why I mentioned that the officer should give respect until the citizen (or off duty officer) proves otherwise. And shame on the brother/sister officer who doesn't show you, the on duty officer/trooper, the same respect.

By the way, the $6.00 an hour security officer shouldn't get slammed either. He's a person too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

MSP75 said:


> There are many MV stops (due to some bad driving) where the off duty PO treats me like some $6 an hour security guard holding open a door for him. The badge is flipped open with no hello or any recognition that we are in the same brotherhood.


There is no excuse for that kind of behavior, either. I haven't been stopped in years, but if I do get stopped, I always produce my license, registration, police ID card, and inform the officer that I'm armed. I don't take it personally if they check my ID card against my license, and anyone who does looks like they have something to hide.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Those dang uptight misdemeanor chasers!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

MSP75 said:


> We all know badges are easy to buy, so when I ask for the PD ID, the POs attitude grows. This is not always the case, but if you want courtesy, you have to give it too.


Asking for an ID to go along with a badge is appropriate and any LEO who develops an attitude when asked is 100% wrong, but we all know a few. Don't let the actions of those few lower your professional standards!!!


----------

